# A little real life inspriration for new Indiana Jones movie



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

There really is such as thing as Crystal Skulls.

http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/americas/05/11/mexico.crystal.skull.ap/index.html


----------

